# Police K9 Test Vids



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Reposting this from another forum. Police dog testing in Czeck. Some of the dogs get run so watch all the way through. 
Sadly most of the dogs that had a poor showing were GSD.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDW7S2BKX_I


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hzorbbescM


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Are those the actual handlers of the dogs or just strangers walking the dogs for a test? 

If you (a complete stranger) walked my dog and someone attacked you he would pop some pop corn, sit there and watch the show.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I watched some of the first video and my thoughts are would these dogs attack someone without command if they weren't wearing the suit? If in their training they connect that suit with attack? I only think this because even in basic obedience I find that dogs see or hear things that are routine in training and know what is next. For example(I have had two different dogs/breeds do this) when training just a basic front they are put in a sit and told to wait while I walk 50 ft away then the trainer will yell call your dog, my dogs got used to hearing that and knew that I was calling them within seconds and they both started jumping the gun. Finally figured it out and had the trainer stop yelling call your dog and just raise her arm, worked like a charm in both cases. My point is that the dogs know what happens when they see the suit, so I would think they can anticipate what happens next, I want to know how they are trained to go from suit to real life with no suit without command? If someone sneaks up on someone with a dog without a suit or time to give a command, will the dog react the same way?


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

For me the question is not the training. Look at the dogs and see how they respond to the abrupt aggressive onrush of the decoy.
Some hesitate and attack, some attack and a few ran. For me its obvious which of the three I would prefer to trust my life to.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> For me the question is not the training. Look at the dogs and see how they respond to the abrupt aggressive onrush of the decoy.
> Some hesitate and attack, some attack and a few ran. For me its obvious which of the three I would prefer to trust my life to.


But again how much training did each of these dogs have up to this point? Are some more conditioned to the suit, see it and know to attack? We don't know if all of those dogs have had the same exposure to the body suit. Just by how some of them attacked its evident that they had no training with it and vice versa, some looked like they had training already. If they are doing a test, every dog should have the same exposure.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

llombardo said:


> But again how much training did each of these dogs have up to this point? Are some more conditioned to the suit, see it and know to attack? We don't know if all of those dogs have had the same exposure to the body suit. Just by how some of them attacked its evident that they had no training with it and vice versa, some looked like they had training already. If they are doing a test, every dog should have the same exposure.


Nope if the dog runs because it hasnt seen a suit before its not the right dog. You also saw some of those dogs reattacked when the decoy turned his back on them. In the end its all about nerve.
You can condition a weak dog to bite the suit till kingdom come but you get the dog out of its comfort zone, surprise it, apply pressure and the truth will be revealed. There is no need to overthink it. Weak nerve was exposed in the end training means little to the dogs initial reaction. It has nothing to do with fair.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't get the video to pull up, but it sounds like they are testing genetics/character not training.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Nope if the dog runs because it hasnt seen a suit before its not the right dog. You also saw some of those dogs reattacked when the decoy turned his back on them. In the end its all about nerve.
> You can condition a weak dog to bite the suit till kingdom come but you get the dog out of its comfort zone, surprise it, apply pressure and the truth will be revealed. There is no need to overthink it. Weak nerve was exposed in the end training means little to the dogs initial reaction. It has nothing to do with fair.



:thumbup: These dogs all appeared to have very minimal training if any at all. It's not about training but nerve. It wasn't a test of already trained K9's, but a test to see if the dogs have the what it takes to be K9's.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

We must be watching different videos because those dogs looked trained to me. 

Unless you're telling me a dog knows to instantly go for a leg bite? Those dogs knew to target leg and fore arm. 

Charging a green dog from behind would be a better test than charging the handler.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

boomer11 said:


> We must be watching different videos because those dogs looked trained to me.
> 
> Unless you're telling me a dog knows to instantly go for a leg bite? Those dogs knew to target leg and fore arm.
> 
> Charging a green dog from behind would be a better test than charging the handler.




Ever hear of fight or flight? Here is a test for you. Go to a bar tonight. Just start charging random guys. Some will back up or try to avoid you. Some will stand their ground and punch you in the face. Ask those that punched you in the face if they are trained fighters. I'm sure the majority are not. It's just in them. 

Those dogs didn't appear to be targeting to me. Just biting the first thing they can get to. Some even bit the chest/stomach area. Hmm.... 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

mycobraracr said:


> Ever hear of fight or flight? Here is a test for you. Go to a bar tonight. Just start charging random guys. Some will back up or try to avoid you. Some will stand their ground and punch you in the face. Ask those that punched you in the face if they are trained fighters. I'm sure the majority are not. It's just in them.
> 
> Those dogs didn't appear to be targeting to me. Just biting the first thing they can get to. Some even bit the chest/stomach area. Hmm....
> 
> ...


I think you're missing the point buddy. How is charging the handler testing a dogs fight or flight response? 

And some of those "untrained" dogs had very clean outs when told. Hmmm


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

And we must have different definitions of targeting because when the guy is shaking the jugs, some of those dogs miss and repeatedly try to bite the same arm over and over. Last I checked that isn't an instinctual behavior but a trained one


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

According to Hans (Alpine), over on his board, this is a memorial "fun match" of police and military dogs, not a test.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm with Boomer here actually. I watch the video. Some dogs were scared off but bounced back, some did well, and others...

But one thing in common is that they all knew what they were looking for. The leg bites especially, they had other targets presented to them but still went for the legs. And otherwise looked like they have at least had a few bites in them. 

The results are what they are, but don't try to sell me the idea that these are fresh dogs off the streets, people's pets, that all of a sudden knew how to target the like 3 places we usually train them to. That **** ain't instinct 

But whatever, what do I know... just looked, to me, like the dogs mostly knew what they were looking for


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I actually have no clue if they were green or not. Some seemed more trained then others. What I was interested in was initial response. Whether the dogs are working already or not the first response is where I think we saw whats in the dog.
The jug test was also interesting some dogs stayed in the fight a few were downright afraid of the weird decoy. You could see it in their ear set and body carriage. Does the dog presented with a non traditional target aggress and continue after a miss or does he start to fall apart?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hard to really make comments on the dogs .

Some handlers were prepared and were part of the set up. They spun around which signals the dog that "you" are concerned, which gives a different response.
The decoy gave no signal as to his intentions when he comes on to the scene.
The dogs look first and then respond .

You can not have your dog immediately assume that someone coming up on you from behind is a threat . 

I couldn't go to the Beach boardwalk if that were the case.

In French ring there are exercises where the dog watches your back.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 31, 2014)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Reposting this from another forum. Police dog testing in Czeck. Some of the dogs get run so watch all the way through.
> Sadly most of the dogs that had a poor showing were GSD.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDW7S2BKX_I
> ...



Honestly, it's clear there were some really horrible GSDs there but i doubt the breeders are surprised. Repeatedly breeding average dogs for several generations, that's what you get

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2KGVaQiv9M&list=UUHRE_ICZRV-pGCuNOoYUgtw

There's a malinois getting run off here and a showline GSD passing....
Good and bad dogs everywhere and in every breed but i think the beauty of the GSD is in itself a problem, Many working line breeders still breed average females that can barely give full grips consistently on the field or have some environmental issues to popular studs and expect magic plus the big craze on size. People boasting about their dogs that are well over 100 pounds ...Nonetheless, there will always be some breeders committed to breeding the best to the best.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I_HuSl8pRs

Nice dog at 12:57


----------

